# Mystery Ore



## Kaydreein (Feb 5, 2012)

I've had this sucker in my possession for about 15 years now, and still don't really know what it is. My best guess is some kind of chrome ore but I'm not really sure. It is slightly magnetic - not as much as iron or steel - so it does have some ferrous component. It's also heavier than it looks; that small piece weighs about 3.5 pounds. Some areas of it have a crystalline structure and seem to break off easily, like the bits on the magnets. 

So, any guesses?


----------



## wrecker45 (Feb 5, 2012)

where is it from. could it be nickel ?..Jim.


----------



## Kaydreein (Feb 6, 2012)

My mother used to work at a shipping yard in Charleston. She said there was a truck loaded with the stuff and she took some out of it. Other than that I have no idea where it came from or where it was destined to go. Nickel is a possibility, but it's more crystalline than solid metal.

Whatever it is, it hasn't oxidized at all in the decade or so that I've had it. I used to hope that it was platinum. :mrgreen:


----------



## qst42know (Feb 6, 2012)

It kind of resembles nickel ore concentrate that might come from a froth flotation process like this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbytsFs5X6I


----------



## Kaydreein (Feb 8, 2012)

That's actually kinda awesome.

I'm at a loss. Every year or so I'll see it sitting on the shelf and start Googling to try and figure out what it is. Galena, zinc, chromite, nickle? Dunno!


----------

